
Show HN: GoGITiT - GitHub Usage Statistics of JS Frameworks - dhernz
http://gogitit.co
======
ClimbsRocks
So glad to finally have some data for the age-old debate over whether a JS
framework is hot or past it's peak! I'll be curious to see how the team
extends this, as it seems like there's so many new directions you can take
this data over time.

------
seshakiran
Nice. Good to see this data.

